# They are coming to probe us all!!!



## TheNevadanStig (May 27, 2014)

Anyone want to take a stab at ID'ing this one? Seen around 8PM yesterday, it's been all over the local news, and was seen in neighboring states as well. Was (or appeared to be) VERY high up. Slightly slower than a jet, but changed course and even flashed lights a few times, so I don't believe it was a balloon.


----------



## BillM (May 27, 2014)

A parachute. 


Their ufo must have run out of fuel :greendev:


Did you wander off and end up in Area 52 again


----------



## Dagwood56 (May 27, 2014)

Seriously, I'm not joking, I saw something like this in the sky around 4:00 Sunday morning, only what I saw had a pale orange color where yours shows the white line on the edge and the overall ball was darker.....my husband said it had to have been the moon and I said it was not only too small [far away] to have been the moon, but it was also in the wrong spot for the moon at that time of the early morning.


----------



## Ec1981 (May 27, 2014)

I dont know still looks like a weather balloon


----------



## robbins.photo (May 27, 2014)

Ok, denziens of the planet dirt.  For the last and final time, we are not here to probe you.  Seriously, if you had to drive for weeks to get to a zoo would you think to yourself, "Thank God, we finally made it.  Let's whip out the a-probes and go find us a monkey?"  No, of course not.  Not unless your seriously messed up in the head.  Trust me, any civilization advanced enough to master travelling at speeds faster than light and the navigational expertise to find this tiny little backwater planet in a tiny little backwater galaxy has absolutely no reason or desire to take a peek inside your bunghole.

For the record despite all Mel Gibson movies to the contrary, we wouldn't need crop circles to navigate - I mean if we can find this insignificant planet among billions in your galaxy alone why on earth would we need to stomp corn flat so we'd have some way to find out way around once we got here.  Seriously?  Oh, and no, we don't need a slave labor force.  Do you have any idea of the level of automation required to actually achieve interstellar travel?  As for using you as a food source, ick.  I mean really, ick.  Stop an think about how many bacteria you guys carry around, all of it would be completely "alien" from our perspective.  We'd all get sick and die, assuming we could stomach the taste to begin with - which is pretty doubtful.  

So, for the record, this nothing more than light from venus reflecting off swamp gas from a weather balloon that was trapped in a thermal pocket.  You may now remove your tinfoil hats, untighten your sphincters and go about your business in an orderly fashion.  

Lol


----------



## 480sparky (May 27, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, denziens of the planet dirt.  For the last and final time, we are not here to probe you.  Seriously, if you had to drive for weeks to get to a zoo would you think to yourself, "Thank God, we finally made it.  Let's whip out the a-probes and go find us a monkey?"............



Of course we don't.  We leave that to the veterinarians at the zoo.  They know all about primate's digestive tracts to begin with.

Now, if we went to a zoo........... _on another planet_ ............. that might be a different story.




I vote weather balloon too.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 27, 2014)

480sparky said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, denziens of the planet dirt. For the last and final time, we are not here to probe you. Seriously, if you had to drive for weeks to get to a zoo would you think to yourself, "Thank God, we finally made it. Let's whip out the a-probes and go find us a monkey?"............
> ...



Well when you guys finally do manage space travel feel free to drop by the zoo on Kepler-62f and give it a go.  Of course if your like most civilizations your first FTL drives will only be a little bit faster than light speed, so it will it will take you roughly 1,200 years to get there.  Trust me, after over a millenium of listening to a bunch of snots asking "are we there yet" you will not end up using those anal probes on whatever life forms you discover on an alien world.  Oh yes, they will get used - but not on those life forms.

Trust me..

lol


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 27, 2014)

Yes but how many weather balloons have a propulsion system strong enough to travel against both felt wind and the jetstream while being able to change course at the same time? That's the part that gets me. Also the lights you see at the tail end are opposite the sun, so probably not a reflection of any sorts.


----------



## 480sparky (May 27, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Well when you guys finally do manage space travel feel free to drop by the zoo on Kepler-62f and give it a go.  Of course if your like most civilizations your first FTL drives will only be a little bit faster than light speed, so it will it will take you roughly 1,200 years to get there.  Trust me, after over a millenium of listening to a bunch of snots asking "are we there yet" you will not end up using those anal probes on whatever life forms you discover on an alien world.  Oh yes, they will get used - but not on those life forms.
> 
> Trust me..
> 
> lol





Oh, puh-_leeze!_  The zoo on Kepler-62f is so yester-eon. It hasn't been the same since they got traded their entire pack of froobers for a pair nK-tzppS from Gleise 436.  And that was 14,700 years ago!  Where have YOU been since then?  If you really want to see interstellar zooism at it's finest, go to Gamma Cephei.  They have _at least_ *one* self-aware life form from every habitable planet in the quadrant.  I hear the Amilia Earhart Colony there is a real fun day.


----------



## 480sparky (May 27, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> Yes but how many weather balloons have a propulsion system strong enough to travel against both felt wind and the jetstream while being able to change course at the same time? That's the part that gets me. Also the lights you see at the tail end are opposite the sun, so probably not a reflection of any sorts.



So, um, how do you _know _how high this thing was......... and how do you_ know_ it was anywhere near the jet stream?

The wind you feel on the ground isn't always the same direction all the way up.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 27, 2014)

480sparky said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Well when you guys finally do manage space travel feel free to drop by the zoo on Kepler-62f and give it a go. Of course if your like most civilizations your first FTL drives will only be a little bit faster than light speed, so it will it will take you roughly 1,200 years to get there. Trust me, after over a millenium of listening to a bunch of snots asking "are we there yet" you will not end up using those anal probes on whatever life forms you discover on an alien world. Oh yes, they will get used - but not on those life forms.
> ...




Where have I been since then? Stuck on a backwater planet the natives insisted on calling Dirt. Landing seemed like a perfectly reasonable thing to do at the time. Warm snoogleflerg, and no ice aboard. Naturally drinking snoogleflerg neat is.. well, punishable by death in all the decent galaxies. So here you've got a planet going through an ice age, bam. Problem solved. Or so we thought. We hit atmo and all hell broke loose. Seems we were carrying way too much unaccounted for weight. Computers couldn't compensate in time, and we dropped like a felvernarger in a bargwillus. Turns out our young. eager, inexperienced engineer only packed 1/3 the amount of ice we were supposed to be carrying. He used the extra space to pack spare - yes, you guessed it, anal probes. Threw our thrust to weight ratio into a cocked hat.

The result was a massive crash and no way to get in touch with our homeworld again. So we've been here ever since. So the 7 of us hung out and then started blending in to the local populace at about the same time they got bright enough to realize that cutting a guy's heart out really didn't have anything to do with whether or not their planet would rotate to face the sun again during it's standard rotational period. 

We've been here ever since. Haven't been to a good zoo in ages. I lost track of most of the others, last I heard though one of us went to work in Hollywood as a TV producer. Guess he's still holding a grudge against our young idiot engineer. As to the engineer, no idea what happened to that kid. What was his name again? Gilliganius I think. Ya.. that was it.

Lol


----------



## Derrel (May 27, 2014)

Do you have any other photos to show? I'd like to see more photos.

People who have never seen a UFO will usually laugh and make fun of those who have (you know, people like astronauts and airline pilots, and people who are observant, and so on).


----------



## manaheim (May 27, 2014)

I dunno what it is, but it looks @#)$@#()$@# cool!


----------



## CdTSnap (May 27, 2014)

Havent had a good probing in a while...


----------



## Dagwood56 (May 28, 2014)

It it possible this could be the international space station? Someone on another forum just mentioned getting photos of ISS last night and said it has been making several low passes near earth over the past week.


----------



## 480sparky (May 28, 2014)

Dagwood56 said:


> It it possible this could be the international space station? Someone on another forum just mentioned getting photos of ISS last night and said it has been making several low passes near earth over the past week.



The ISS is far from round/circular.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 28, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Do you have any other photos to show? I'd like to see more photos.
> 
> People who have never seen a UFO will usually laugh and make fun of those who have (you know, people like astronauts and airline pilots, and people who are observant, and so on).



Ok, all joking aside - Anyone who seriously believes that human beings are the only sentient form of life in the entire universe hasn't considered the math - given the size and scope and the sheer number of habitable worlds out there the notion that life only exists in this one tiny little insignificant spec in the middle of nowhere is ludicrious. However on the flip side of that anyone that seriously believes that we have sentient life from other worlds visiting us on a regular and consistent basis probably hasn't considered the physics. The distances involved are immense, and the only way to travel such distances requires a level of scientific understanding that dwarfs our own to a terrifying degree. 

The nearest star to our own little solar system is Proxima Centuri - at roughly 4.5 Light years in distance. The fastest craft we've ever built to date I believe is still the Juno 2, which reached a speed of 25 miles per second. So if we were to send the fastest ship we have to the nearest star in the sky, the journey would take over 3,000 years to complete. The distances were talking about here are so vast, they are mind boggling. Even electronic signals, like radio, which travel at the speed of light - would take over four years to reach Proxima Centuri. 

It's fairly safe to assume that a sentient species would only come to investigate if they recieved some indication that there was sentient life here on this planet, from a galactic standpoint we are not exactly centrally located or near anything that would most likely be a huge point of interest for such a species.

That would mean they would have had to have recieved some manner of electromagnetic signal that peaked their curiousity. Since radio has really only been around for roughly 100 years or so, and really the signal strengths involved really only noteworthy for perhaps the last 50 years or so, even assuming that there was a sentient form of being out there that could build vessels to traverse the vast expanse of space the odds are infintismally small that they could have intercepted a radio signal and actually have been close enough to make it here by now. 

Even if we were talking about the closest planet to us that we think might be habitable we are looking at 12 light years minimum. Which means that if we assume they actually got a radio signal from us and decided to send a craft to investigate, they would have only gotten the signal a few decades ago, and if their technology was such that say allowed them to build a craft twice as fast as the fasted thing we've ever built - well the craft they would have launced to investigate wouldn't be getting here for another 5 thousand years.


----------



## 480sparky (May 28, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, all joking aside - Anyone who seriously believes that human beings are the only sentient form of life in the entire universe hasn't considered the math ......





Here's the formula, in case you're interested:


----------



## robbins.photo (May 28, 2014)

480sparky said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, all joking aside - Anyone who seriously believes that human beings are the only sentient form of life in the entire universe hasn't considered the math ......
> ...



Well I was really interested.. until somebody asked me to actually do math.  Now?  Eh, not so much really.. lol


----------



## Ec1981 (May 28, 2014)

This may be what you saw 

Ask the RGJ: Did ballon over Reno belong to Google?


----------



## 480sparky (May 28, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Well I was really interested.. until somebody asked me to actually do math.  Now?  Eh, not so much really.. lol



Now you just want probed?


----------



## robbins.photo (May 28, 2014)

480sparky said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Well I was really interested.. until somebody asked me to actually do math. Now? Eh, not so much really.. lol
> ...



I'd settle for some more ice.. but sure, ok.. lol


----------



## bigpuddin43 (May 28, 2014)

everyone knows they are only here for our bacon!!! protect the bacon!!!!


----------



## pgriz (May 28, 2014)

The Drake Equation, referenced by Sparky, does not take into account the possibility of life-bearing moons, famously illustrated by the movie Avatar.  Furthermore, if civilizations evolve with radio-quiet technology, we'd have real difficulty in picking up signs that they are "out there".  If a civilization progresses to the point of being able to construct a Dyson sphere, then we probably have no way of detecting it.  

Personally, I'm pretty sure that "they're out there".  Lack of contact is probably for the same reasons that some new inhabitants of a neighbourhood may not see their neighbours for a while while the locals size up the newcomers and decide whether they want to really get to know them.  We're loud, very self-absorbed, quite destructive, and not particularly bright.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 28, 2014)

pgriz said:


> The Drake Equation, referenced by Sparky, does not take into account the possibility of life-bearing moons, famously illustrated by the movie Avatar.



True, but considering how absolutely awful that movie was, personally I'm not sure if I'd really like that factor in to any equation.. lol



> Furthermore, if civilizations evolve with radio-quiet technology, we'd have real difficulty in picking up signs that they are "out there". If a civilization progresses to the point of being able to construct a Dyson sphere, then we probably have no way of detecting it.



Well my original thought on the subject is that any civilization out there advanced enough to actually be able to get here in an even fairly unreasonable time frame would probably be far more technologically advanced than we are, so odds are good they would detect us long before we detected them.



> Personally, I'm pretty sure that "they're out there". Lack of contact is probably for the same reasons that some new inhabitants of a neighbourhood may not see their neighbours for a while while the locals size up the newcomers and decide whether they want to really get to know them. We're loud, very self-absorbed, quite destructive, and not particularly bright.



I'd agree that there is more than likely far more than one sentient species out there - it seems pretty unlikely, in fact statistically impossible from my point of view that their wouldn't be - but of course considering the physics involved the difficulties in making contact with such a species is daunting to say the least.  

Assuming of course that a species was advanced enough to travel such tremendous distances I doubt they'd have much interest in contacting us at the moment either - and of course if they ever did get to screen Avatar first.. well if it were me I'd turn that ship around and head home immediately.  Lol


----------



## pgriz (May 28, 2014)

The issue with interstellar travel is the time it takes to get places.  In our case, and with the speeds we'd be able to put together, any interstellar travel will either be multi-generational, or using some form of suspended animation.  However, if the sentient species has the ability to live much longer, say, 10,000 years, then the travel time becomes less of an issue.  Fact is, there's much more we don't know - everything we see and sense (normal matter and related photons) makes up less than 5% of the universe, and we don't have a complete handle on the part that we do sense.  It wouldn't surprise me if there's some civilization out there that has figured out how to manipulate dark energy and use it.  The "ultimate" speed limit applies to travel through space by photons and matter, but does not seem to apply to space-time itself.  So, there's a wrinkle that we still have to discover.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 28, 2014)

pgriz said:


> The issue with interstellar travel is the time it takes to get places. In our case, and with the speeds we'd be able to put together, any interstellar travel will either be multi-generational, or using some form of suspended animation. However, if the sentient species has the ability to live much longer, say, 10,000 years, then the travel time becomes less of an issue. Fact is, there's much more we don't know - everything we see and sense (normal matter and related photons) makes up less than 5% of the universe, and we don't have a complete handle on the part that we do sense. It wouldn't surprise me if there's some civilization out there that has figured out how to manipulate dark energy and use it. The "ultimate" speed limit applies to travel through space by photons and matter, but does not seem to apply to space-time itself. So, there's a wrinkle that we still have to discover.



Which is all well and good, but still doesn't really explain why Avatar was that bad of a movie.  Yikes.  Lol


----------



## astroNikon (May 28, 2014)

bigpuddin43 said:


> everyone knows they are only here for our bacon!!! protect the bacon!!!!



This is a catastrophe !!

someone call Luke Skywalker !!


----------



## robbins.photo (May 28, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> bigpuddin43 said:
> 
> 
> > everyone knows they are only here for our bacon!!! protect the bacon!!!!
> ...



Umm.. can't we get a hero in here without serious daddy issues?


----------



## astroNikon (May 28, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > bigpuddin43 said:
> ...



Gorilla Man then

Gorilla Man (Kenneth Hale) - Marvel Universe Wiki: The definitive online source for Marvel super hero bios.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 28, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



Wow.. kind of scraping the bottom of the barrel there for hero material I guess.  What, Aquaman was busy with a convention of some sort?  The wonder twins were too busy taking the form of a bucket of water and a gerbil on the subway platform in an effort to scrounge up enough change for a bite to eat?

Zeitgeist accidently swallow some priolsec?

Lol


----------



## astroNikon (May 28, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



well , bacon man would come .. but he's fried right now


----------



## Ron Evers (May 28, 2014)

Extra terrestrials visiting - like winning the lottery - but someone does.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 28, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Extra terrestrials visiting - like winning the lottery - but someone does.



Ok, well if I'm given the choice between 10 million dollars and anal probe.. well, I know which list I'd rather be on.. lol


----------



## IzzieK (May 28, 2014)

Probe...anal probe...isn't that colonoscopy???


----------

